

Is Google+ a Jumpino rip off?? - manishm
http://jumpino.com

======
manishm
Got the discussion from here

[http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/27103/what-if-
google...](http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/27103/what-if-google-stole-
my-idea-can-i-do-anything-about-it-should-i)

~~~
beaumartinez
Got the answer from here[1].

 _So what exactly did Google steal? The idea of grouping people together is
not exactly new, and people have referring to their social groups as "social
circles" for a long time now. Honestly I doubt they even saw your site—you
have very little marketing or exposure, so they probably don't even know you
exist.

As far as I'm concerned this is just sour grapes. To answer your question,
just move on. You're reading far more into this than you should, and even if
they did take your "ideas" there isn't anything you can do unless you patented
them._

[1] [http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/27103/what-if-
google...](http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/27103/what-if-google-stole-
my-idea-can-i-do-anything-about-it-should-i/27104#27104)

